# Tonights the night!



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

Had these tickets for a while, not to everyone taste but should be a fun night.

Fascinating Aida:-


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

Laughed my socks off!

Opening number:
"We're a C ompany U sing N iffty T ax S ystem ~ yes we're a bunch of c**ts"
From 3 old opera singers.

_WHEN the first song gives you the "c" word you can probably take it you are not in for an evening of three gentlewomen performing Schubert's greatest hits.

Indeed by the time of the rap-inspired, get on down with the kids, yoof kulture, mother of a finale to the first half has moonwalked its way to a conclusion, pretty well the whole alphabet of taboo words had been used and somehow it is done with such assurance, charm, wit and aplomb that not even a maiden aunt prone to attacks of the vapours would mind.

Let us be honest when you have a song about financiers and avoiders of hefty taxes along with Companies Using Nifty Taxation Systems then a taboo word seems somehow not only apt but entirely appropriate - a feeling endorsed by the rousing cheers of agreement by the full house.

Bankers and city figures would perhaps be wise to avoid proximity to ordinary people and lampposts, methinks.

Dillie Keane, the founder of the group some 28 years ago, her long standing collaborator Adele Anderson , who has only managed 27 years, and newbie Sarah-Louise Young are a sort of three woman task force to point out all that is wrong with our society - and have a jolly good laugh in the process.

For those who have never seen this particularly British creation before, Fascinating Aida are three ladies with beautiful voices who look and sound as if they have wandered out of the staffroom at Roedean to give a concert of light opera and familiar musical comedy numbers in a Sunday afternoon concert in the palm court at the local tea rooms.

Looks can be so deceiving._


----------

